# Campy Crankset with Shimano Drive Train?



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

Yes, I know it's sacrilege ... I'm just trying to make use of parts I have.

I'm looking to combine a Campy UT crankset with a new Shimano DI2 Ultegra drive train. I actually have two Campy cranksets that I could use, a SR11 53/39 or a Record 10 53/39.

Any reason why using one of the Campy cranksets wouldn't work well?


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*because it's wrong*

Would you take your Toyota to a Honda dealership for repairs?


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Don't know what this has to do with Honda / Toyota - after all, these are only bike parts. 

I would think either Campy crank will work fine.


----------



## bdawe (Apr 4, 2010)

Don't do it.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

It works fine...I've done the opposite, too -- a nice pair of Dura Ace cranks in my parts bins coupled with a full Campagnolo drivetrain. Sure, it makes the "style police" get up in your business, but who cares?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I see no reason why this won't work. The Campy 11-speed chain is narrower than the Shimano 10-speed, so you might want to go with the 10-speed Campy. A 10-speed chain would definitely fit on a narrower 11-speed ring, but there might be some extra room for movement and noise. I guess there's one way to find out ...

ef the style police.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*it may work but...*



Hillen said:


> Yes, I know it's sacrilege ... I'm just trying to make use of parts I have.
> 
> I'm looking to combine a Campy UT crankset with a new Shimano DI2 Ultegra drive train. I actually have two Campy cranksets that I could use, a SR11 53/39 or a Record 10 53/39.
> 
> Any reason why using one of the Campy cranksets wouldn't work well?


is it really worth being condemned to eternal damnation?


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Hillen said:


> Yes, I know it's sacrilege ... I'm just trying to make use of parts I have.
> 
> I'm looking to combine a Campy UT crankset with a new Shimano DI2 Ultegra drive train. I actually have two Campy cranksets that I could use, a SR11 53/39 or a Record 10 53/39.
> 
> Any reason why using one of the Campy cranksets wouldn't work well?


There is no reason it shouldn't work. Best way to know it is to try it. It's a 15minutes job. If the shifting is perfect, keep it.

Once you have installed either one, send me the other one for the great advice I gave you. I'm in need of crankset since I migrated one from my road bike to my cx bike.

I like mixing parts. It makes people talk in the group rides.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Hillen said:


> Yes, I know it's sacrilege ... I'm just trying to make use of parts I have.
> 
> I'm looking to combine a Campy UT crankset with a new Shimano DI2 Ultegra drive train. I actually have two Campy cranksets that I could use, a SR11 53/39 or a Record 10 53/39.
> 
> Any reason why using one of the Campy cranksets wouldn't work well?


I don't have Shimano, but if I recall correctly, Shimano double FD has more travel than a Campagnolo double FD. It could be that the distance between Shimano (double) chainrings - the spacing - is greater than that for Campagnolo.

That said, if it were true, then the Di2 system will have to be adjusted for the Campagnolo chainring spacing.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

It works fine and it will work fine with 11 speed, too.

I have a SRAM bike, long story why I have that bike, and I put my record 11 speed crank on it - I did it only because I ride 177.5mm and thus put on my campy - works fine and saves the bike a LOT from the ugly SRAM crap.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Admittedly only guessing here, but based on what I see and know, it should work fine. I'd guess you'd have a bit less trouble with an 11s chain on the 11s set, but other than that, should be pretty seamless.


----------



## jan logier (Dec 21, 2011)

I rode a few weeks with a campy chorus cranck on my dura ace; it fitted perfectly.. The campagnolo crancks are very simular to the fulcrum ones..


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I have seen it done with a Record 10 speed with a ultrgra/dura ace build. he wanted to get campy, but can swing a few grand all at once, so he parted it out. 

I say there is nothing wrong with it


----------

